# my saddest day



## kmathiasen (Jan 15, 2002)

Is it with great saddness that I tell everyone the I had to put my best friend to sleep today. He had cancer and had his spleen removed a few weeks ago. I was hoping to enjoy his company into the next year but that was not to be. 
I have had about 11 GSDs throughout my life and have had a few really great ones. Never have I had a dog like Xilo. He touched everyone that way. He had such a large impact upon my life that I owe him a debt that never can be repaid. I became interested in Schutzhund due to him, I did therapy with him. He never left my side willingly. He protected me and my family without command, he stood over my grandchildren.
My regret is that most of you never met him.
Xilo Vitaxis


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

I am so sorry to here this.

May you rest in Peace Xilo


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi, 
I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Losing a dog (our family member) is such an emotional time and I know it will take a long time to heal such pain. I hope you find comfort in the fact that you found each other and could share so much. I wish I could have met him.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss. I lost my gsd, Basu, to the same cancer early last March. He sounds like he was your heart dog and I hope you will take comfort in the wonderful memories you have of your time together.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

You have my condolences....it's so hard and it sounds like he was an exceptional partner...


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. Shepherds just don't touch your heart.....they grab ahold of it and run like ****. If it helps ease the pain, please tell us more about your boy. We would love to hear about him.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Xilo was a noble dog, his picture is stunning. My deepest sympathies go out to you. Rest in peace sweet boy.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Deepest sympathy on your devastating loss. He was a beautiful boy in appearance and it sounds as if he was equally special in your and your families life.

RIP Xilo Vitaxis.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm so sorry. (((((hugs)))) He sounds like he was a very special GSD. RIP Xilo


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear about your loss of Xilo. What a handsome boy and it sounds like you meant the world to him as well


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

He was absolutely gorgeous!

So sorry for your loss. RIP Xilo.


----------



## Teufelhund (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. RIP Xilo.

I was wondering what was keeping you away from the board, I assume this was it. Once again sorry for your loss.


----------



## medicinehat_2u (Sep 24, 2007)

RIP Xilo.. 

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I wish that there were magic words that I could say that could take your pain away..


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Rest in peace, Xilo. It sounds like you had an incredible bond and even though you can no longer see him, he will be with you always. Take care.


----------



## kmathiasen (Jan 15, 2002)

I wish to thank everyone for their kinds words and thoughts. Reading them does help me. There is an emptiness that I can't describe. I have spent alot more time with my other two fur kids, one of them, Otto (Bracca) is Xilo's son. The other is Otto's mother. They sense the change and I am sure they wonder where he has gone. 
Over time the pain of the loss will be replaced by the memories of joy we shared.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

my deepest sympathies for the loss of your beloved Xilo








you were truly blessed to share your life with him.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry! You sound like you were a beautiful team.


----------



## kmathiasen (Jan 15, 2002)

I don't know why I am writing this but I have to tell someone. 
I picked up my Xilo's ashes for my vets a few weeks ago and thought that I was doing better. Boy was I so wrong. I can't even take them out of my truck. He loved riding with me, every where I went he would want to go also. He always knew that I was coming back to the truck. He would stay hours out there (when the weather permitted of course) he never minded and was always content there, it was his main crate as he rarely used the one for him in the house. So now he still rides with me. I guess that is why that when ever I pick up the box I can't take it out, why is this? Is it because of what the truck meant to him or what he meant to me riding with me. Even thinking of Xilo now makes me cry. Picking up the box is so emotional for me I cant do it. I try to make sure that these feelings do not interfer with my other two GSDs but I would be foolish to not reconize that it must. I hope by sharing these feelings with you fellow GSD owners that I will be able to shed this overwhelming feeling and move on with what I have to do with my other pups. 
This is not my first experience with losing a loved GSD but by far this is the hardest and most emotional. I apoligize for thaking your time and for my blubbering. Never would I have thought that this would happen but then I have never had a dog like Xilo.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

bigdoc, when I picked up my boys ashes, they went into the Antique China cabinet and I haven't taken them out since, it is like he is resting and I don't want to bother him, much like I did the last year or so. So I understand how you feel.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

Time heals slowly. Our pain and hurtness takes a long time to get over. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

You know, it is fine to leave the ashes in the truck. There may come a time when you want to move them but maybe not. The first dog I had cremated had her ashes put many places - I carried some out to Oregon and released them in the river that she loved to swim, I put some by the fence so she would be there for her buddy Jim when he came out every morning. Some were in a spot where she loved to lie, some were with the grave of another shepherd who did not like to be alone so that he would never be alone, others are still with me. 
For me, over time I recognized that the dogs will be with me always. Their teachings have helped subsequent dogs and their memories bring me pleasure. The price for the pleasure of their company is the grief of their deaths. However deep that grief, this has always been a great bargain.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I UNDERSTAND completely, I WENT thru so much after cesar died, rarely in my life have i been so crushed.when your ready you'll move the ashes, cesar is in my room.I'm sorry,losing a GSD is like cutting off a limb.somehow- someway I have managed to live.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm very sorry for your loss.









RIP Xilo


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

(((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

Very sorry for the loss of your wonderful Xilo.


----------



## kmathiasen (Jan 15, 2002)

I want to thank everyone for their kind words and thoughts. I have finally placed his ashes on the mantle. He no longer rides with me in the truck but will always be in my heart. 
His son Otto is doing great and should title this fall. Still crying like a baby just thinking about him Thanks everyone


----------



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

I recently lost my beloved 12.5 yo Zoebel who traveled with me everywhere in the car. I rescued him when he was 8yo and he has been my car companion. I can still see him in the back seat. I tied his collar under the headrest and now his collar goes with me wherever I go. The other headrest has Ranger's collar. Ranger was a former police dog I rescued and he too loved to ride in the car. I know how you feel...
It is comforting for me to look at their collars and think of them riding along.

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Ken, Thank you for coming back and telling us that your boy has his resting stop. You are lucky that you have his son.


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

I recently picked up Sita's ashes and cried like a thousand losses. I put them in the front hall area. Been too painful to move them again. Like you there will be a time when I will move them to their final place.


----------

